# CAE problems, This makes no sense



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a CAE and 2 cories from my 5 gallon tank.
Recently, I decided to transfer them over to my 15 gallon tank.
Suddenly, I end up with one bleeding cory, one with torn up fins, and another that perched on my sponge filter and won't come down.

What changed? they were so friggin peaceful in the 5 gal.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Could it be the CAE? They tend to get territorial as they get bigger from what I have heard


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

It probably is the CAE. but why? he didn't cause any problems to anyone in the 5 gal. It was like I turned on a switch by putting him in the larger tank. he's suddenly gotten all aggressive.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

CAE's are known to suddenly become tempermental without much of a trigger. They are kinda nicknamed the 'bad' algae eater because they are sold often to the unsuspecting. They will grow large, up to 10 inches, they will disrupt plants, they'll start being aggressive and they'll lessen the algae eating. Not all of them exihibit these habits, but a fair number of it has. Most people recommend not even giving the fish to a friend, give it to the local fish shop and replace with a siamese algae eater.

Siamese Algae eaters are not flying foxes either, thier black stripe will run through the tail aswell, the flying fox and false siamese have a black stripe that stops before the tail. this site will show the difference: Identifying the Siamese Algae Eater


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

every thing neven said. the move triggered a change in behavior that would have happened sooner or later anyway.

cae belong in big tanks with big ruff-n-tumble tank mates.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I've had the CAE for years and years. At least 6 years. He started off in a 2 gallon tank when he was small. moved up to a five. and now a 15. didn't have any problems when he was moved to the 5 gal


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

neven said:


> CAE's are known to suddenly become tempermental without much of a trigger.


We're not arguing with you, just telling you what most experience with CAEs. If you want to keep it by all means its your choice, just make sure the tank mates are able to handle that aggression as it likely won't change.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

What fish would be compatible... Obviously not cories anymore... the cae doesn't bother any of the top swimmers, and my pleco is too big for the cae to pick a fight.

any other bottom dwellers that can cohabitate with the cae without gettng whipped
Well i've decided to switch the cories and the CAE back to the 5 gal. hopefully whatever trigger I turned on can now be turned off


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

My CAE was very aggressive in a 10gal, especially towards the bigger fish. He would chase them all day and made their life miserable. I've since upgraded to a 33gal, and he is having much less outbursts. He still darts around and acts like he owns the joint, but rarely chases the other fish and lives in harmony with the 3 cory's. My red tailed shark seems to be the trouble maker in the tank now... caught him chasing the smallest neon tetra today... i mean cummon dude, pick on someone your own size! The CAE will occasionally put him in his place  He likes his big piece of driftwood and hangs out under there most of the time, coming out every once in a while to rip shit up. Not the most effective of algae eaters tho... pleco's work much harder


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

What happened here is you moved the fish....

They had territories and everyone was happy....

Once you moved them into new territory they had to fight to establish their new area.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

One cory is lying on his side and breathing. seems to have difficulty righting himself... what do i do to help him survive. the injuries


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the hospital section on the forums is filled with injured fish threads, the same will hold true for your cory, hospital tank, probably some salts and Lots of aeration will get most fish going fine. personally i wouldn't use medication, cory's are relatively cheap and you can buy 6 or 7 of them for the price of the medication


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Bah he died. O well.


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Well.... I guess this is karma. My CAE jumped out of the tank and died.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh, my God! That's terrible. Two fish deaths in one day. :-(


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

na it was about a week apart.


----------

